# 7mm hollow point bullet hits a target at 603 m/s - filmed at one million fps



## Andrew Green (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.kurzzeit.com/kameras.htm

mirrors (server is taking a beating):
http://www.practiceone.co.uk/temp/vid/1.html
http://www.practiceone.co.uk/temp/vid/2.html
http://www.practiceone.co.uk/temp/vid/3.html
http://www.practiceone.co.uk/temp/vid/4.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2009)

That was weirdly beautiful to watch - cheers :tup:.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 13, 2009)

beautiful, thanks

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2009)

weird and kinda scary when you consider that is the impact hitting one's body ... especially from the shotgun blast hitting that gelatin, which to my understanding is supposed to approximate the resiliency of human flesh. 

Wish the videos weren't so darn short... but still very cool... 
great find.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> That was weirdly beautiful to watch



Yes, indeed!


----------

